# I just bic'd my head.



## JeffFromMtl (May 3, 2011)

So, the unfortunate process of male-pattern balding has been dogging me for a few years (pretty early, as I just turned 23 two months ago), and while I've been keeping my hair pretty short for the past 2 years or so, I've finally balls'd up and decided to bic it. I'm surprised how decent I look completely bald, I'm actually more iffy about taking off the facial hair 

Obligatory pic:


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 3, 2011)

You look good man! I don't know how you look liked before, but you look very good!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 3, 2011)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 3, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> You look good man! I don't know how you look liked before, but you look very good!



Thanks, man 



Scar Symmetry said:


> 8===D



The feeling's mutual, Dave


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 3, 2011)

I'm gna be shaving off mine soon, once I have substantial facial hair growth to balance it out.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm gna be shaving off mine soon, once I have substantial facial hair growth to balance it out.



No way!!  I CANNOT imagine you with no hair!! >< 

I cut my hair short last year and instantly hated it, so Im in the process of growing it back out. The buzz cut definitely suits some people though (OP included ), so if youre sure then go for it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 3, 2011)

Ross is going to look like Devy.

Shmexy.


----------



## Hollowman (May 3, 2011)

Dude wait till you lay your head on a pillow it's an awesome feeling. I've been shaving mine for 14 years now, I had long hair then I cut it and it never grew back when I tried to grow it back. so, i took it as a sign. lol

plus yeah for being bald..


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 3, 2011)

So far, I've been called Edward Norton by my sister, and one of my ladyfriends told me that I look like "Mr. Clean, post-jail time"


----------



## caskettheclown (May 3, 2011)

I'm gonna have to shave my head in a few years sso you won't be alone.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 3, 2011)

You look like Matt Halpern. Sexy.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 3, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww yeeeaaah 
I love a man of great rhythmic sensibility.


----------



## Rook (May 3, 2011)

I associate Bic with Biro (ball point?) pens, I thought you'd stabbed yourself in the head with a writing instrument.






Also, I agree with Vampiregenocide on the crucial baldness to facial hair ratio. Less on top requires more beard IMO. OP, get on it.


----------



## leandroab (May 3, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I associate Bic with Biro (ball point?) pens, I thought you'd stabbed yourself in the head with a writing instrument.



Me too! 


You look sexy. Like a rapist.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 3, 2011)




----------



## tacotiklah (May 3, 2011)

Coincidentally, I just shaved my head last night as well. I like having a little bit of hair on my head, but since I'm going bald early (thanks grandpa!  ) I just shave my head to hide the bald spots.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 3, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Coincidentally, I just shaved my head last night as well. I like having a little bit of hair on my head, but since I'm going bald early (thanks grandpa!  ) I just shave my head to hide the bald spots.



My gramps did this to me too


----------



## tacotiklah (May 3, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> My gramps did this to me too



Hey, but being bald with a goatee looks badass as fuck though. Especially if you got a good size beard going on like I do.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 3, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Hey, but being bald with a goatee looks badass as fuck though. Especially if you got a good size beard going on like I do.



This is true. The more hair you have on your face and the less you have on your head, the more dangerously handsome you become. Emphasis on dangerous


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2011)

I came to this thread because I thought you had set your head on fire.


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2011)

I think my hairline is receding as well, or at least my family just decided to all make the same joke at once, so I may be joining this club soon enough


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2011)

Sexified.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 3, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I cam to this thread because I thought you had set your head on fire.




This too was my initial reason for coming into this thread. But it looks like it's now about being beautifully bald.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2011)

Very Quebec!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2011)

Just kidding


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2011)

why was i thinking "fiire"?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 4, 2011)

You're one of the guys that looks good with a shaved head - I on the other hand look like an arse


----------



## Hallic (May 4, 2011)

Do what gonna do
I finially got to the balls to grow my hair so i can get dreads


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2011)

^ Dreads ftw...


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 4, 2011)

Hallic said:


> Do what gonna do
> I finially got to the balls to grow my hair so i can get dreads


I've been trying to let my hair natural dread/semi-neglect for a while again (I did once before I moved, but ended up cutting them out), but the hard water we have here refuses to wash all of my shampoo out. 

I finally lost patience and did the twist and rip method like 3 days ago and started baking soda washes, and mine are holding awesomely.
 for dread heads.


----------



## Hallic (May 4, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I've been trying to let my hair natural dread/semi-neglect for a while again (I did once before I moved, but ended up cutting them out), but the hard water we have here refuses to wash all of my shampoo out.
> 
> I finally lost patience and did the twist and rip method like 3 days ago and started baking soda washes, and mine are holding awesomely.
> for dread heads.





Im not quite sure which method. But a friend of mine is willing to do mine. i think he said back-brush technick? Anyway the one that will half the length of you're current hair. so i first my hair has to go all metal and stuff  currently it's inbetween long and midlong meaning i can't put it in a tail and stuf but its to long to shit with it :/ ow well. I guess dreadlock have a long journey to enjoy, even before you have them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2011)

I think back - combing will end up with you looking like OP sooner than you thin... It just doesn't seem healthy for your hair...





Four years... All I did was twist and use a scarf or something to hold them... Wash/repeat like once a week or so. The closest thing I've seen to this for caucasian hair is to separate it into sections and put rubber bands all the way up and down the length of these sections and just rub them daily. A friend of mine in college did this and had some nice ones in about a month and a half to two months. It seems like it's a method less likely too pull hair out.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 4, 2011)

Hallic said:


> Im not quite sure which method. But a friend of mine is willing to do mine. i think he said back-brush technick? Anyway the one that will half the length of you're current hair. so i first my hair has to go all metal and stuff  currently it's inbetween long and midlong meaning i can't put it in a tail and stuf but its to long to shit with it :/ ow well. I guess dreadlock have a long journey to enjoy, even before you have them.


http://www.dreadlockssite.com/forum/topics/long-time-lurker-first-time
I've got some pics posted in here, like halfway down. I finished the rest on top and I'm either going to buzz the back and sides down to like 1/2" or let the back grow and dread it as well, I haven't fully decided but I'm leaning towards the first.

This is like the exact opposite of what this thread started as. 

EDIT: At what Konfyouzd said, I've heard backcombing is rough on your hair, and I've heard from friends that have done it that it hurts like a bitch, so I'd suggest twist and rip, it's not nearly as painful or bad for you as it sounds  not at all in fact.

EDIT AT HIS EDIT: I've heard twist and rip is best for thin dreads, but mine seem really tight, and they're pretty thick, I wanted them that way, I want long hair, but I hate having so damn many separate strands flopping around. The rubberband method works, but I've seen where people have done that and ended up with really thin sections that ended up snapping off O__O It all depends on your own hair, but T&R (considering the hard water now) worked best/quickest for me.


----------



## josh pelican (May 4, 2011)

ANYWAY, let's talk about Jeff.

So tough and masculine.


----------



## leandroab (May 4, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> ANYWAY, let's talk about Jeff.
> 
> So tough and masculine.



Oh you're back now 


I would drop the soap for Jeff...


----------



## josh pelican (May 4, 2011)

What does me being banned have anything to do with this thread?

Talk about Jeff. I am visiting him within the next few months and staying at his place.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2011)

I wish my hair was thick enough for dreads.  It's thin and rubbish (hence going to just shave it).


----------



## Rook (May 4, 2011)

I'm the opposite, I wish I could shave my head but my girlfriend says she would stop talking to me if i did 

What's a man to do?


----------



## josh pelican (May 4, 2011)

Jeff, your dreads look so good.


----------



## leandroab (May 4, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> What does me being banned have anything to do with this thread?



I missed you too man!



josh pelican said:


> Talk about Jeff. I am visiting him within the next few months and staying at his place having a lingerie party.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 5, 2011)

^ you can come too if you think you're man enough.


----------



## Hollowman (May 5, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> ^ you can come too if you think you're man enough.





on the other hand the pillow stay's cool all night long doesn't it?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 5, 2011)

It really does. I love it. Being bald is awesome


----------



## Hollowman (May 5, 2011)

Have you experienced the velcro factor yet when your hair starts growing and fuzzy things like blankets stick to you? 

Edit 389 post's and it only took me almost 4 years to do it,


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, it was a pretty strange feeling, cuz I didn't expect it at all. I was putting on a hat today, and yeah, it pretty much got velcro'd onto my head before if was full on, so I had to really force it


----------



## josh pelican (May 5, 2011)

I remember you asking how to shrink New Era hats. I bet they feel even bigger now.

That's the one thing I hated when shaving my head.


----------



## meisterjager (May 5, 2011)

I've been thinking about wet shaving my head too, just for the sake of doing it. I cut my long hair off nearly a year ago now, and I just no longer have the urge to have hair on my head - I barely have a beard any more either!

I do however wanna end up looking like BRIDGES in Iron Man







TRUE.


----------



## leandroab (May 5, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> ^ you can come too if you think you're man enough.


Laces


----------



## tacotiklah (May 5, 2011)

Hollowman666 said:


> on the other hand the pillow stay's cool all night long doesn't it?




This is 100% true too. I can actually save on cash because I don't have to wash the sweat out of my pillowcases as often. I really should use that money to buy a bigger oscillating fan as well.


----------



## DavyH (May 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm gna be shaving off mine soon, once I have substantial facial hair growth to balance it out.


 
Problem is, people think your head's on upside down if you do that 

I started balding and greying about the same time, i.e. age 16. Started shaving head at 25. Not a problem, but attempts to have long hair in between those ages were laughable.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2011)

yeah good look man, i bet chicks dig it!!! +1


----------



## Soubi7string (May 6, 2011)

stunt double for Ed Norton in American History X


----------



## josh pelican (May 6, 2011)

DavyH said:


> Problem is, people think your head's on upside down if you do that



Billi (dude in Florida that makes plugs) proves otherwise:





EDIT: His head isn't shaved, but he has very short hair.


----------



## Cabinet (May 6, 2011)

I got my head shaved maybe over a month ago dude, it's the best feeling ever. I use to have really long hair but I decided to just get it all off. I'm actually pleased with how it looks, and I save money on shampoo. Now my hair just sits at 3 mm and I shave it weekly.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 6, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> stunt double for Ed Norton in American History X



My sister called me Edward Norton when she first saw the shaved head. So yesterday, I trimmed the facial hair to match, just to humour her 






If I don't leave it like this, I might shave the goatee, and just 'stache it. If I don't look like a chump like that, I'm gonna let it grow and wax the tips, so I could look like another familiar character, with slightly less hair.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 6, 2011)

Looks pretty good man, definitely see the Edward Norton reference lol


----------



## darren (May 6, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I've finally balls'd up and decided to bic it.



I thought you were going to say that you'd drawn hair on your head with a disposable ball-point pen!


----------



## metalvince333 (May 6, 2011)

you look an awful lot like the bass player/clean vocalist from As I Lay Dying man..


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 6, 2011)

darren said:


> I thought you were going to say that you'd drawn hair on your head with a disposable ball-point pen!


 
Yeah, I thought he made a drawing on his head or something.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 6, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (May 6, 2011)

I did this once. It was then that I realized that I have a large mole on the back of my head. Never again.


----------



## josh pelican (May 6, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


>



I used these once upon a time. I enjoyed them, but I moved on to bigger and better things.

... and by that I just mean much more expensive.


----------



## lobee (Jun 17, 2011)

Not quite Bic'd, but I first shaved my head without the guard a few weeks ago.
My head is shaped sort of weird. Looks funny from the side. *buys hats* 





I'll be doing job interviews soon(hopefully), so I'm trying to decide what to do with the facial hair. I don't really want to be completely clean shaven.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2011)

I recently did mine again. Feels/looks great!

Shaved head FTW.


----------

